# Dog Box Recommendations



## Guest

Looking for a two or three hole aluminum dog box. Checked out the sites for Creative Sports and Jones Trailer. Any recommendations between diamond plate or embossed aluminum? Any experience out there with either of these companies? Or others?


----------



## Brian Cockfield

I would go with diamond plate. I had a Creative Sports box and really liked it. I just ordered a new 2 hole box from Diamond Deluxe out of NC. Either of these two companies are great as far as working with you on any custom features you may want. I don't think you can go wrong with either. Jones, Deerskin and Ainley are top of the line but you're talking another league as far as prices are concerned.


----------



## roxie

Exactly what Brian said!

I had a 2-hole Diamond Deluxe box with top storage in the past, and it was a fine product--especially for the money. I was very pleased with the workmanship and their customer service. www.diamonddeluxe.com

If spending a little more dough is not a problem, then Deerskin and Ainley are surefire hits. I've got a new 3-hole SS Deerskin topper box on order, but it's nearly 4X the money vs. the Diamond Deluxe. www.deerskindogtrailers.com and www.ainleykennels.com

Good luck!


----------



## Okiebirdboy

*Ainley*

I would recommend you checking with the folks @ Ainely Mfg. I have a three whole box with storage drawers and it is awesome. For where you are located besure and get a box with good insulation and plenty of cross ventilation. Also, besure and get an exhaust fan to suck the hot air out and create air movement on still humid days.


----------



## Spa City

I've got a 2 hole, insulated, diamond plate box from Deer Creek Enterprises. I'd highly recommend them as well.


----------



## FOM

I got my box from diamond deluxe and they worked with me down to 1/2" size changes, put dividers in my top storage, and just all around responsive to my needs. They also understand dogs, because I had thought about lowering the height in the boxes and they had no problem questioning my idea, they knew that for a lab it would be too low. They were great! My box fits nice and snug into my truck and no wasted space!!

Lainee


----------



## Geoff Buckius

I went with a 6-hole topper from CPH sales in Canada. Eventhough it was a little heavy on the pocket, I have to say it was worth every sent knowing that the dogs are safe and comfortable in all weather conditions. Stainless steel with aluminum frame, lights, fans, shelves, and 20 gallon pressurized water tank is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel

How does everybody feel about aluminum inside of the kennel? I have seen yellow labs and golden retrievers with distinct gray marks from aluminum rub-off. Does it also happen with the blacks? Is there anything you can do to prevent it? Stainless steel is an option but not all manufactures will do it.


----------



## Geoff Buckius

I've seen black dogs turn almost gray

My topper is stainless inside and out so this is not a problem.


----------



## Ducks and Dogs

Personally for 2 dog boxes I like the Fiber Lite boxes by Fiber Pro.

www.fiber-pro.com/page4.html


----------



## Guest

I would also personally go with the fiber-pro. Not only is it white to keep the heat out and fiberglass, but I have a model of theirs that has a built in fan (it's not shown on their website but you can order it) and it keeps the dogs extra cool in the Memphis sun. I have the large two hole with the storage and my wife can actually help load it if I need her. I can easily lift it but it is kind of cumbersome being that big. It is also very stirdy and nothing like what you would think.


----------



## Mud Diver

How much additonal for the fan option? Is it an exhaust or blower fan?


----------



## chasd

Can't say enough about my shamrock 2 hole box. I got the one with the rain sensitive programmable thermostate and the drawer at the bottom. QUALITY but for a price. 

Shamrock/Tyler Manufacturing Oakland ME (if you are in the area you can go and pick yours up, they even wire it up for you) 207-465-2267


----------



## bruce

*Heritage Box*

http://www.bestbox.com/starburst.htm

Take a look at the afforadable Heritage boxes......link is for Starburst....cool in summer warm in winter........pup loves it.............**** Hunting buddy swears by them for dog comfort, etc....... 8)


----------



## Guest

It's a blower, but I guess that you could reverse the polarity and make it an exhaust if you wanted it. It has a tube built into the back top of both boxes with holes in it to blow on the dogs. I'm not for sure how much extra it is since I found mine used.

Since my last post on the box, I had a small problem with a little bit of water getting into my top storage. I called fiber-pro up and they told me to bring it in, so I did. In the short time that I let them have it they ended up making a new top for it, replaced the top gasket along with the two dog gaskets (I made the mistake of leaving my pup staked by the box with the door open) and replaced a bottom foot bumper that was knocked off before I got it. They did it all for FREE and in very short notice and time, even with the knowledge that I was the third owner!

I'm convinced that you can't beat them!


----------

